# [OT]I want a better avatar...



## Minsc (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm looking for a bigger pic of Minsc's face for my avatar.  Can anybody help me out?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 31, 2003)

HEY HOWARYA!

You should know that you're a character in my SH.    Stop on by and take a look.

As for the avatar, I suggest blowing it up in photshop.


----------



## Halivar (Oct 31, 2003)

Here ya go, a bigger picture of Minsk:

 EDIT: Dang... looks like I single-handedly blew away some poor dude's geocities account by linking an image.  Sorry! *blushes*

 That's what you meant, right?


----------



## Minsc (Oct 31, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> HEY HOWARYA!
> You should know that you're a character in my SH.    Stop on by and take a look.



Link?



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> As for the avatar, I suggest blowing it up in photshop.



Huh?




			
				Halivar said:
			
		

> That's what you meant, right?



Yep, except for the whole "red x" thing... 

I'm looking for a better head shot than the one I have now, that will fit as my avatar for this site.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 31, 2003)

Minsc said:
			
		

> Link?



in sig


----------



## haiiro (Oct 31, 2003)

Minsc said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a bigger pic of Minsc's face for my avatar.  Can anybody help me out?




Here's a slightly bigger version of what you're using. I've done just the face as well, but the boards are too sluggish right now for me to successfully upload that one.


----------



## haiiro (Oct 31, 2003)

Here's just the face, let's see if it works:


----------



## Minsc (Oct 31, 2003)

Minsc: _Boo will be missed, clipped from the picture!

Worry not Boo, I know you're there!_


Boo:  _screech!_






Thanks a lot!


----------



## Darkness (Nov 1, 2003)

Halivar said:
			
		

> EDIT: Dang... looks like I single-handedly blew away some poor dude's geocities account by linking an image. Sorry! *blushes*



 And that even though this thread has 'only' 93 views...


----------



## Welverin (Nov 1, 2003)

Actually I believe gecities doesn't allow linking of pictures like that.


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Nov 1, 2003)

Minsc said:
			
		

> Minsc: _Boo will be missed, clipped from the picture!
> 
> Worry not Boo, I know you're there!_
> 
> ...




Here's annother one for you, with Boo.

I always liked this picture better...

<img src = "http://www.silverspoonandpaperplate.com/images/minscandboo80.jpg">
<P>

<img src = "http://www.silverspoonandpaperplate.com/images/minscandboo80-2.jpg">


----------



## RaveN (Nov 1, 2003)

nevermind... you're happy... didn't see your post.


----------



## Minsc (Nov 2, 2003)

Bloodsparrow, I like that pic a lot better as well, but this forum has a pic size limit, and those are too big.

Minsc misses Boo...


----------



## Douane (Nov 2, 2003)

Minsc,

try these (resized from Bloodsparrow's pics to match board limits):


----------



## Eosin the Red (Nov 2, 2003)

I say dump Minsc and just have an avatar of boo!!!


----------



## Minsc (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks a lot for resizing, Douane.  I like!



			
				Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> I say dump Minsc and just have an avatar of boo!!!




LOL!  I just might do that, one day.  _Boo's whiskers quiver with excitement!_


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Nov 2, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Minsc,
> 
> try these (resized from Bloodsparrow's pics to match board limits):




 
D'Oh!  Sorry. 

Awww!  That looks much better!


----------

